# Diesel vs. Gas; Class A vs. Class C - Advice please!



## texasangel (Aug 23, 2011)

We're shopping for a new RV and we've narrowed it down to either Class A or Class C.  However, we're not sure about the advantage and disadvantages to gas/diesel, costs, etc.  
We have a couple of friends with a diesel (Neumar is the brand) that've had nothing but trouble with their unit they purchased last yr that had been sitting on the lot for about a yr.  Frankly, we've been scared off from buying on because of all the problems they've had - it's been in the shop FAR more often than not and have kept them from traveling to the extent they want to.  Many of the things that've gone wrong were not engine or transmission related - but pretty much any and all othere systems in one form or another have had to be tweaked or repaired.
So, we'd like some honest unbiased information from some experienced RV'rs out there. 
Our parameters :
initially, we'll be using it about a month max per yr.
at some point in about 4-5 yrs, when we transition from the house we're currently in to a new home, we'll need to be full time in the unit for about 4-8 months, depending on how long it takes to build a new home
we live in the dallas area and will want to visit mountains, hill country, beach areas - all areas of the U.S. with this unit.
we're not wanting to have to live with this one for awhile, sell it and then buy another - our plan is to find one and stick with it.
most of our traveling will be between dfw and houston for several yrs but we will take vacations further afield.
there will be 3 adults as a minimum traveling (one of us will be in her 80s) and 3-4 dogs (which is the main reason for us buying an RV in the first place - hard to find consistently hotels that'll take us with our dogs).
our bench mark to buy is 1st quarter next year and we will be buying a new RV.

So, folks, I'd really appreciate some solid input.  All we've gotten so far is from salesmen, so that's not really unbiased, is it?  Thanks in advance for your time, thougth and consideration.

Have a great day & hopefully we'll see you guys out on the road soon!


----------



## Triple E (Aug 23, 2011)

Re: Diesel vs. Gas; Class A vs. Class C - Advice please!

Well I have had gas and now have diesel.  I love my diesel.  But you are right, when a diesel needs work it will cost.  If you take care of it the diesel engine will out last you.   :approve:


----------



## texasangel (Aug 23, 2011)

Re: Diesel vs. Gas; Class A vs. Class C - Advice please!

Is there a clear advantage of a ford/chevy/cummins, etc over another?

Also, I'm not considering anything from Chrysler/Ram.  I know some folks swear by them, but I'm not a fan of their automotive products.

Thanks again, future RV neighbors!


----------



## krsmitty (Aug 23, 2011)

Re: Diesel vs. Gas; Class A vs. Class C - Advice please!



> texasangel - 8/23/2011  3:50 PM
> 
> Is there a clear advantage of a ford/chevy/cummins, etc over another?
> 
> ...



The big thing about Dodge is the Cummins motor. Supposedly the best diesel motor out there. It is what I have, but this is my first diesel, so can not compare to others. Inline 6, and lots of room in the engine bay.

My Dad is strictly a Ford person. 3 F250's (1 V10, 2 diesel). Ford had a lot of problems with some of their earlier motors. My Dad seemed to be lucky and never had any problems with his. I do have to admit his truck rides a lot better than mine. V-8 twin turbo diesel. Can not see the driveway through the engine bay.

Chevy/GM is the Allison transmissions. Have never owned or driven one.

You will just have to go out and decide on your own....LOL


----------



## akjimny (Aug 23, 2011)

Re: Diesel vs. Gas; Class A vs. Class C - Advice please!

Hi Angelika and welcome to the RVUSA Forum.  As a caveat, remember, free advice is worth what you pay for it.  Reading your vacation/living plans, in my humble opinion you should look at a Class A motorhome.  Secondly I would recommend a gas chassis rather than diesel.  From your plans I don't think you will use your rig enough to justify a diesel.  If you were full-timing and driving a lot, then a diesel would be worth the additional investment.

One of the larger Class A's should have plenty of room for you and the family and the pets.  Your best bet would be to go to several different dealers in your area and check out their inventory until you find something you like.  It all boils down to personal preference.

Hope this helps some.  Please post back and let us know what you decide on.


----------



## vanole (Aug 23, 2011)

Re: Diesel vs. Gas; Class A vs. Class C - Advice please!

texasangel,

First thing I'd do is rent a Class A and Class C and see how they handle, how comfortable it is for the 3 individuals then narrow it down from their whether its to be a Class A or Class C.  If you go the rental route hopefully all 3 of you go for a week or two.  Utilize the rental as you would use your own and go about your daily routine as you would normally do.

After you have chosen what Class you want I'd then wrestle with the question of Gas vs Diesel.

I would not discount a used RV.  Their are a glut of them and good deals to be had and you will take less of a depricaiton hit.  You could get a couple year old higher end unit vice purchasing a new entry level unit.

I have a diesel pusher and yes it costs more to maintain engine wise but to me it was worth the expense at the time.  In retrospect I could have gotten a gasser and would have still been happy because I'm camping.  I like the routine maintenance interval on the Diesel better than a gasser though.

I made a mistake of taking my wife to an RV show in 2007.  At the time we had a 2000 Monaco Diplomat 38A single slideout which was a fantastic coach.  Never had a problem with anything on that coach other than the original tires.  M/H had a tremendous amount of storage space and cupboards and closets out the gazoo.  Go to the RV show and the wife spies a 43' tag axle Monaco Dynasty that she starts swooning over.  Hounds me night and day until we trade our Diplomat in on a Dynasty.  Love affair with the Dynasty ended in 09 when my wife said this darn coach has no closets or cupboards.  The Dynasty likewise has been a trouble free coach but the Mrs has long ago conceded that she really does miss the Dip.

All I can tell you is do your home work and do it right the first time.  We did and then shot ourselves in the foot 7years later.  A friend of mine bought the Dip and it is still going strong.

V/R
Jeff
GO NAVY
Fly Navy


----------



## texasangel (Aug 24, 2011)

Re: Diesel vs. Gas; Class A vs. Class C - Advice please!

thanks for the great input, guys.  i really appreciate it.
what is the maintenance interval of a diesel v. gas?  is the same time/mileage for a gas RV as it is for a regular SUV?

we know from looking so far that our minimum size will be a 30'-31', although a 35' has caught our attention recently as well.  we're leaning more towards a class A because we think it'll fill the needs for a longer period of time...although the class C's prices are very attractive - and since we'll only be in the unit typically a month out of the year max (and only maybe a week at a time), do we really need all the space that a class A provides?  some tough questions we have to analyze.

again, thanks so much for the friendly advice and thoughts, friends.  keep it coming!  we're looking forward to spending some time on the road away from the rat race soon.


----------



## krsmitty (Aug 24, 2011)

Re: Diesel vs. Gas; Class A vs. Class C - Advice please!

On my Cummins (Ram 2500, not a MH) I change the oil every 7500 miles using regular oil. Change the fuel filter every other oil change. Other than the fact that my diesel uses 12 qts of oil, there is nothing special or different in "maintenance" than a gas motor.


----------



## akjimny (Aug 24, 2011)

Re: Diesel vs. Gas; Class A vs. Class C - Advice please!

Angelika - As you said - 

"initially, we'll be using it about a month max per yr.  At some point in about 4-5 yrs, when we transition from the house we're currently in to a new home, we'll need to be full time in the unit for about 4-8 months, depending on how long it takes to build a new home.  We live in the dallas area and will want to visit mountains, hill country, beach areas - all areas of the U.S. with this unit. We're not wanting to have to live with this one for awhile, sell it and then buy another - our plan is to find one and stick with it. Most of our traveling will be between dfw and houston for several yrs but we will take vacations further afield.  There will be 3 adults as a minimum traveling (one of us will be in her 80s) and 3-4 dogs"

Based on that - 4 to 8 months; mountains; 3 adults; 3-4 dogs - is why I recommend a Class A.  While a Class C may be cheaper, a Class A is built from the ground up for comfort and durability.  I have a 31 foot Class C and it can get crowded with just the Boss Lady and me and the quality is not up to most Class A standards.

Diesel maintenance costs are higher, but diesels do not require as much maintenance as a gasser nor do they require maintenance as often.  With light use, you could probably get away with once-a-year maintenance on a diesel, and that's only if an oil analysis said maintenance was called for (someone will correct me if I'm wrong here).

Hope we haven't confused you too much.  Good luck and happy RV shopping.


----------

